# Eastern Water Skink babies!!!!!!



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

Came home from work to find this little one in the tank! Now i think there are two and hopefully more to come!!!!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Nov 18, 2010)

They are so cool..... I love water skinks and so do my water dragons lmao


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> I love water skinks and so do my water dragons lmao


 
I swapped my two little water dragons for these skinks lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 18, 2010)

do EWS lay eggs, or do they give live birth


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> do EWS lay eggs, or do they give live birth


 They give birth live babies


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 18, 2010)

jesskie said:


> They give birth live babies


cool, might have to look into them


----------



## No-two (Nov 18, 2010)

Its nice to see them being bred, on license.


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

No-two said:


> Its nice to see them being bred, on license.



Sure is No-two


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 18, 2010)

No-two said:


> Its nice to see them being bred, on license.


on-license??? have people been doing it illegally?


----------



## stephen (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratz on the birth of ur EWS thay look great jess,lm lookin 4ward 2 my 1st clutch of accie (ridge tailed monitors) eggz 2 hatch.Still waiting 4 my 2 jacky girlz 2 drop there 1st clutches of eggz but all l can do is bite my finger nailz 4 now.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 18, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> on-license??? have people been doing it illegally?



People on APS wouldnt do that......All legit keepers-breeders.


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

stephen said:


> Congratz on the birth of ur EWS thay look great jess,lm lookin 4ward 2 my 1st clutch of accie (ridge tailed monitors) eggz 2 hatch.Still waiting 4 my 2 jacky girlz 2 drop there 1st clutches of eggz but all l can do is bite my finger nailz 4 now.


 
Thanks Stephen  the skinks are my first too im so excited! Hope everything goes well with your accies and jacky too


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> People on APS wouldnt do that......All legit keepers-breeders.



Yeh thats what i thought too


----------



## stephen (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks jess nice water dragon on ur avatar by the way he lookz like 1 of my EWD's fred.


----------



## cheddah (Nov 18, 2010)

nice skank


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

cheddah said:


> nice skank



umm.. skink??!!


----------



## stephen (Nov 18, 2010)

thats how thay call skinks in NZ skanks just like fush'n'chups & sux instead of six hahaha gotta luv it.


----------



## Chicken (Nov 18, 2010)

lol coolie bin instead if esky, and how do they call speed humps?


----------



## cheddah (Nov 18, 2010)

chillie bin get it right eh, judder (sp?) bars, not speed bumps, you dont speed when you see a bump in the road, or do you 

skanks sounds much more appealing, its just how we market the "skinks" in NZ lol


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice EWS's i just got 2 bubs on the weekend and they r awesome. So much personality and they do heaps....unlike my fat old beardie lol


----------



## book (Nov 18, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Nice EWS's i just got 2 bubs on the weekend and they r awesome. So much personality and they do heaps....unlike my fat old beardie lol




Great to hear you are enjoying them. The remaining ones are all going strong. 9 born in total.

Congrats jesskie. I do love them.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 18, 2010)

omg no way thats awesome ! 

i would love some of these guys, i love skinks and water setups ... 
how big are the adults ?


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 18, 2010)

book said:


> View attachment 172963
> 
> Great to hear you are enjoying them. The remaining ones are all going strong. 9 born in total.
> 
> Congrats jesskie. I do love them.


Yeah they r awesome lil guys, thanks!
if you still have some around the time of the gladdy expo i may have to get a few more


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

Woo my first baby skinks.. 3 

Still have 3 females ready for more babies any day now 




stephen said:


> thats how thay call skinks in NZ skanks just like fush'n'chups & sux instead of six hahaha gotta luv it.



hahaha thats funny cos in Aus a skank is a wh*re! Lmao 

.......



book said:


> View attachment 172963
> Congrats jesskie. I do love them.




Thanks Book  i'm so happy i love them!
How are your skinks going?


.......



richoman_3 said:


> omg no way thats awesome !
> 
> i would love some of these guys, i love skinks and water setups ...
> how big are the adults ?



bout 25cm, love them so much great lizards!


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Nice EWS's i just got 2 bubs on the weekend and they r awesome. So much personality and they do heaps....unlike my fat old beardie lol




Congrats Chickensnake


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks jess, its relly cool watching them pop out of the ground and start smashing pinheads when they get fed....lol iv been feeding them heaps so they come out more, otherwise they hide


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

aww cute  yeh i love watching them too such little characters


----------



## jesskie (Nov 26, 2010)

5 more lil ones today


----------



## reptilife (Nov 26, 2010)

Jesskie can you please tell me a bit about the EWS? Husbandry? 
I have a 6 foot viv with 75% land and 25% water (filtered & planted) which contains 10 Litoria Ewingii.
Do you think the EWS would suit such an enclosure? Might they eat my Tree Frogs?
I would love to have some within this set-up and I would think it suitable. 
You are the expert though.... what do you think?

Also... where does one procure these little skinks? I have never seen them advertised!


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 27, 2010)

reptilife said:


> Jesskie can you please tell me a bit about the EWS? Husbandry?
> I have a 6 foot viv with 75% land and 25% water (filtered & planted) which contains 10 Litoria Ewingii.
> Do you think the EWS would suit such an enclosure? Might they eat my Tree Frogs?
> I would love to have some within this set-up and I would think it suitable.
> ...


 
Id be more worried about the froges eating the skinks


----------



## reptilife (Nov 27, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Id be more worried about the froges eating the skinks



lol they may have a chance with a new-born water skink.
The Litoria Ewingii (Southern Brown Tree Frog) struggle with small crickets!
I am more concerned with the prey-size for the skinks....


----------



## book (Nov 28, 2010)

reptilife said:


> lol they may have a chance with a new-born water skink.
> The Litoria Ewingii (Southern Brown Tree Frog) struggle with small crickets!
> I am more concerned with the prey-size for the skinks....


I have seen a Green Tree frog eat an adult Asian House Gecko on the outside of our kitchen window. If Southern Brown Tree Frogs are that small I would also worry about adult Eastern Water Skinks eating your frogs. They can catch and eat small fish like sword tails so the frogs would be at greater risk. I think I read somewhere of Southern Bell Frogs being kept with EWS but matching the size so no one can eat the other would be the key. The habitat alone would be fine.


The photo is of a day old Eastern Water Skink with a medium cricket. 
Before I removed the babies to their own set up I put some pin heads in a dish for the babies and medium ones for the adults (they eat large ones without problem). This baby caught a medium cricket and carried it around like a dog with a bone because it was too big to eat. I suspect it eventually crushed it to bits and ate it anyway.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, book! Cute lil bugger!


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 28, 2010)

book said:


> I have seen a Green Tree frog eat an adult Asian House Gecko on the outside of our kitchen window. If Southern Brown Tree Frogs are that small I would also worry about adult Eastern Water Skinks eating your frogs. They can catch and eat small fish like sword tails so the frogs would be at greater risk. I think I read somewhere of Southern Bell Frogs being kept with EWS but matching the size so no one can eat the other would be the key. The habitat alone would be fine.
> View attachment 174248
> 
> The photo is of a day old Eastern Water Skink with a medium cricket.
> Before I removed the babies to their own set up I put some pin heads in a dish for the babies and medium ones for the adults (they eat large ones without problem). This baby caught a medium cricket and carried it around like a dog with a bone because it was too big to eat. I suspect it eventually crushed it to bits and ate it anyway.




Thats my lil fella  showing hes tough lol


----------



## ParanoidPython (Nov 28, 2010)

We put three of ours into one of our pits with some turtles, one girl started looking big so she went into her own enclosure a few weeks ago. 
We checked and fed her yesterday and were very suprised!! 11 little babies running around in the tank!!


----------



## andyscott (Nov 28, 2010)

Well done Jesskie, it would be great to keep and breed live birthing animals.
Im still waiting on my lizards eggs in the incubator.
24 Frilly eggs atm and a gravid female to lay.


----------



## book (Nov 29, 2010)

ParanoidPython said:


> We put three of ours into one of our pits with some turtles, one girl started looking big so she went into her own enclosure a few weeks ago.
> We checked and fed her yesterday and were very suprised!! 11 little babies running around in the tank!!



Nice. 11 is a huge number. I generally get 9 as a maximum.
When you are putting her back into the large space of a pit she may be OK but watch out for an attack on her by the remaining two in the pit. A couple of weeks is all it takes for her scent to disappear from 'their' territory and they may react to her as an intruder.


----------



## ParanoidPython (Nov 29, 2010)

book said:


> Nice. 11 is a huge number. I generally get 9 as a maximum.
> When you are putting her back into the large space of a pit she may be OK but watch out for an attack on her by the remaining two in the pit. A couple of weeks is all it takes for her scent to disappear from 'their' territory and they may react to her as an intruder.


 I was suprised when I had collected 8 babies but they kept coming, she's a machjne!!! I have some changes to make to the pit so I'll take the others out for a little while and put them all back together. Hopefully she should be ok theres plenty of room the round pit they are in is 5m wide.


----------



## jesskie (Nov 29, 2010)

reptilife said:


> Jesskie can you please tell me a bit about the EWS? Husbandry?
> I have a 6 foot viv with 75% land and 25% water (filtered & planted) which contains 10 Litoria Ewingii.
> Do you think the EWS would suit such an enclosure? Might they eat my Tree Frogs?
> I would love to have some within this set-up and I would think it suitable.
> ...


 
The enclosure sounds great Reptilife  but i dont know about skinks with frogs.. if they are the same size i guess it would be ok its hard to say as i dont keep frogs.. but then you've got the heat/temp difference with the skinks/frogs, and who knows what they are like when kept together in an enclosure, the frogs might get a few bite marks! or vice versa!
I put wanted ads everywhere for the skinks and had some guy in S.A reply to one and i jumped at the chance!

.........


book said:


> View attachment 174248
> 
> The photo is of a day old Eastern Water Skink with a medium cricket.
> Before I removed the babies to their own set up I put some pin heads in a dish for the babies and medium ones for the adults (they eat large ones without problem). This baby caught a medium cricket and carried it around like a dog with a bone because it was too big to eat. I suspect it eventually crushed it to bits and ate it anyway.


 
One of mine did that it was cute carrying the cricket around. If a day old can eat a med cricket an adult might just eat those frogs :S

........


ParanoidPython said:


> We put three of ours into one of our pits with some turtles, one girl started looking big so she went into her own enclosure a few weeks ago.
> We checked and fed her yesterday and were very suprised!! 11 little babies running around in the tank!!


 
WOWWWWIE 11 that is awesome!! so far (first time i've bred them) mine have had 5 at the most n i thought that was ace but 11 wow congrats ParanoidPython  also wow at Book's 9!
.........



andyscott said:


> Well done Jesskie, it would be great to keep and breed live birthing animals.
> Im still waiting on my lizards eggs in the incubator.
> 24 Frilly eggs atm and a gravid female to lay.


 
Thanks andyscott  frilly's are very nice hopefully they all go great for you


----------



## reptilife (Nov 30, 2010)

Jesskie what sort of temps are you maintaining for them?
Would a basking point at one end of an otherwise fairly cool viv be adequate?
There is VERY little information out there relating to the husbandry requirements of the species and I am very interested in finding out more.


----------



## ParanoidPython (Dec 2, 2010)

Just walked past our female water skinks tank and saw another little one I must have missed, lots of logs and grass in her tank.
That 12 babies!!! all healthy active little skinks.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 3, 2010)

ParanoidPython said:


> Just walked past our female water skinks tank and saw another little one I must have missed, lots of logs and grass in her tank.
> That 12 babies!!! all healthy active little skinks.



Amazing!!!! Congrats ParanoidPython!!!!! I had 4 give me 17


----------



## peterjh95 (Jan 19, 2011)

*eastern water skinks for sale*

hi jeskie, you had some east' water skinks for sale a few days ago, do you still have any left and are they hard to look after, could you repl please Peter,


----------



## jesskie (Jan 20, 2011)

peterjh95 said:


> hi jeskie, you had some east' water skinks for sale a few days ago, do you still have any left and are they hard to look after, could you repl please Peter,



Yup I still have them available, PM me  they are super easy to look after!


----------

